# New Remington 300 win mag 5r



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

So I aquired a new to me Remington 700 chambered in 300 win mag with the 5r barrel. It was given to me to settle a debt. I shattered my previous scope expenditures yesterday by purchasing a leupold mark 4 8.5x25-50 moa for it. I think I may have experienced true buyers remorse for a few hours after spending that kind of money (I make my living as a firefighter so that's almost 2 weeks pay), tanks to Jaybird and a scout sniper budy for comforting me! I mounted it today then braved the cold to sight it in. It shoots amazing! It's got enough recoil to make you know you're shooting a large caliber but the custom muzzle break takes the edge off! I sighted it in with some Remington corelock 180s at 200 yards. After about 5 rounds i was already wishing id of gotten some match ammo! Anyone know from experience what a good round might be for this gun? 
Can't post all this without some pictures of course!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cool. Excellent rifle. I chose the sendero in 7mag over the R5 in 300 win mag last summer. Tough decision.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you reload?
I think the core-lokt shoot great in that gun, they do mine.
Winchester model 70 not so much.


If you do reload, here is my mix.

Sierra game king spitzer BT 180gr
72gr H4831
CCI 250 magnum primer.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Burger 215 VLD*

Go big ! Look on long range hunting .com there are guys shooting them a long way out there with great results , they have be shooting them out of semi custom guns , but you may have picked up a long range hammer , capable of Moa out too 1000 yards with the 215 VLD and H1000 or retumbo , or RL 25

Good luck nice stick , pm me if you would like more details


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

The scope was cheaper than that Camaro that your prettier half drove off the lot the other day. Bargain if you ask me :wink:

Like I said in my text, try a box of Federal Premium match ammo. They are loaded with 190 grain Sierra match king pills.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

bird- I'll be looking for some of those on my way to work tomorrow! This is going to get expensive! Save yourself my friend stick to subsonic, stay away from the dark side!

Baker- I do reload, I'll be trying to get those components together ASAP!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have some Sierra 190 grain Match Kings you might try for that beauty.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*300 wm*

I reload for 8 300s- the 180 gr accubonds have come around very nicely- rl 22 is powder choice with 4831 right behind


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the advise guys! I haven't found any good ammo at cabelas or academy, no reloading supplies either. I'll turn some up soon! If I get to Houston anytime soon I'll pick some stuff up from you Lizzie go. In the mean time I'll probably see what I can do with this heavy trigger, apparently I've become spoiled with my savages really light trigger!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Griffin said:


> Thanks for the advise guys! I haven't found any good ammo at cabelas or academy, no reloading supplies either. I'll turn some up soon! If I get to Houston anytime soon I'll pick some stuff up from you Lizzie go. In the mean time I'll probably see what I can do with this heavy trigger, apparently I've become spoiled with my savages really light trigger!


This is where I get my custom triggers.

http://www.riflebasix.com


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mine likes Winchester 150gr Power Points better than anything else off the shelf. Sub MOA groups.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Offer ?*

Griff if you are ever over in the Houston area I could part with a few of my 215 VLD you will be impressed , let me know , I think I picked up about 20 once fired RR brass in 300 win I could give ya , good luck with the gun it's a good looking rifle !


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys! I've been on a 48 hour shift and working at my buddies range tomorrow so hoping I can score some brass! I'll try to make it over to Houston after buck season is over next week.


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Sweet that's what I'm thinking for me next build.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Seems like it would be a good fun build! It sure does shoot nice! It has enough recoil that you know it's a large caliber but not so much it'll wear your shoulder out.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Remounted my scope and got some Hornady 180s, seemed to help a lot! Had it sighted in at 200 yards with 4 shots. Got my best 200 yard 3 shot group while I was at it! 
Anyone familiar with the Leupold mark 4 scopes? At 200 yards I could get the target very clear but the reticle was extremely blurry! Adjust the parallax both directions and just couldn't get it right. At 500 yards the are clear as can be though. 

Here's my first 4 shots at 200 yards after remount, I'll tip my hat to luck on this one.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Looks good !


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you reload, try this one from the Hornady manual, sixth edition. It is very accurate in my buddy's rifle.  180 grain Hornady SP InterLock bullet, 73.5 grains RL-22 powder, Win. WLRM primer, Hornady brass. MV 2900 fps in 25" barrel.


----------



## Surffshr (Jul 6, 2007)

Black hills makes a 190 grain match ammo that would be excellent. Federal may make it too. And then there is mil sniper ammo too available sometimes. Idk the designator of that though. It all uses Sierra 190 match kings typically. Good luck finding any though. Very nice rifle.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Good 300wm ammo and components are still pretty scarce her in the Austin area! I have made some subtle changes though. Upgraded to the mark 4 rings and got the scope tucked down nice and low on the 20moa rail. Also picked up a nice tacops stock pad/pouch. Not sure what'll be next.


----------



## Remington (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is another option, if you don't reload: http://coppercreekammo.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=43

They will load you a sample pack with 5 different charges in your bullet choice. Once you find one that shoots well, all you have to do is call them up and purchase shells when needed. Definitely a little more pricey though.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Did you adjust your eyepiece? Set the scope at infinity then look through it at a clear sky. Adjust the eyepiece so that the cross hairs look sharp or in clear focus. If you wear glasses you need to wear them looking through the scope. Now the cross hairs should be clear to you when adjust the objective for said range.


----------



## BileShot (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats on the purty rifle. I personally found for my r700 loves hornady A-Max 178gr bullet. With reloader 22 I put 5 rounds in under 1/2" the other day at 100 yds. 74.3 grains of powder. Best of luck with your gun buddy. 

-Bile


----------



## BileShot (Nov 8, 2013)

Here's that group

-Bile


----------

